# Gulf Coast re-Archer gone trad



## Ad Astra (Oct 16, 2010)

"Hi. My name's Mike, and I'm an archery-a-holic."
_
(crowd murmurs, "hi, Mike.")_

Hunted with a Bear Polar LTD in the 80s- still have it. Switched to a recurve this year, a Samick Sage. :thumbs_up Have been shooting it every day since August; got the bug bad. Been making arrows and wearing out targets ... and wanting to upgrade the bow, though I *cannot* say enough good things about the Sage.

Finally snagged a 1970-era Wilson Brothers-made Black Widow Target 101 in my poundage and draw yesterday.  An old classic, been beating up the net for info on these amazing old bows. Anyone wants to throw me some links, I'd like to see them.

I've seen a catalog from the 60s and this bow seems to be the T100. But it is marked "101" under the Black Widow, so a minor mystery for now. Also marked "Grip No. 1" but that's explained in the brochure- a std. grip. So, T100 with grip 1 = 101? Dunno.










I have emailed the folks at Black Widow, they do serial number traces; can't wait to hear back.










Anyways. Thanks for listening.


Mike


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Mike. Have fun here.


----------



## Ad Astra (Oct 16, 2010)

Tx. The bow shoots great; drive *miles* to get a 62" string this a.m. since 3 Rivers will take days; and I can't wait.


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to At! If you come up North to the Wilcox County area, give me a holler and we'll shoot . By the way, nice Widow!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------

